# So very new



## endlessblau (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the whole ....forum thing. Please be nice. :} What else do I say...?

My name is Erin, and I am currently in Illinois. I am 24 years old and have aaaallllwwwaaaaayyyyyyssss loved insects. I just really got into mantids recently. I took an entomology class and now I'm hooked. They are such fascinating creatures!!

 I really want an orchid mantis, ghost mantis, violin mantis... or a spiny flower mantis, but I'm scared of being scammed now. (Who the heck scams people for mantids? That's so...stupid..)


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Unfortunatley our small mantis community does get some scammers from time to time, but there are also alot of reputable breeders on this forum that will give nothing but there best!  Just check the breeder feedback section of the forum before buying from anyone.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the PM about the ghosts. I do still have lots, but for anyone east of the Rockies, they might as well buy from ismart. He's closer to you and that should make for safer shipping. Besides, I think he has some of the other types you asked for as well.

About the orchids...I've bought and traded some recently with manticeplace.com 'hibiscusmile' here. All of them are doing well and have molted once or twice each since I got them.


----------



## endlessblau (Dec 29, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks for the PM about the ghosts. I do still have lots, but for anyone east of the Rockies, they might as well buy from ismart. He's closer to you and that should make for safer shipping. Besides, I think he has some of the other types you asked for as well.About the orchids...I've bought and traded some recently with manticeplace.com 'hibiscusmile' here. All of them are doing well and have molted once or twice each since I got them.


Oh! Thanks so much. I guess I have to go hunt these people down and talk with them.  I wouldn't want the mantids to be shipped so far.  

Thanks for the references! I'm so excited!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Erin! I am sure you will find your time here both educational and entertaining!


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome. Where in IL? I grew up in IL.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome my new bug friend! from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome, Erin, from Bloomington, IL! Very nice to have you here. I'm sure you'll find lots of information and resources on mantis keeping here. Again, welcome to the forum, and the hobby!


----------

